# NSW SS - No acknowledgement



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

I applied for NSW state sponsorship and the application should have reached them on Monday, 2nd April (as per DHL). I went through a lot of posts in this forum and have seen a trend that they acknowledge within 4-5 days. 

It's already the 7th (working) day running and I am a bit worried that I have not received any response from them. Do they usually take that long to send an acknowledgement?

Regards,
Vijay.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Friday to Monday was Easter Holiday here, that leaves 4 working days provided they did get it on Monday. Give it a couple of days and then call to confirm


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for NSW state sponsorship and the application should have reached them on Monday, 2nd April (as per DHL). I went through a lot of posts in this forum and have seen a trend that they acknowledge within 4-5 days.
> 
> ...


Relax mate, I know anxiety kills.. I was very anxious too..  NSW is still giving out sponsorships so you dont need to worry about it..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

bukhari said:


> Relax mate, I know anxiety kills.. I was very anxious too..  NSW is still giving out sponsorships so you dont need to worry about it..


Hello Bukhari

It has been exactly 4 weeks now and Iam waiting for any result from NSW. I sent them an email and hope to get some reply from them.

How much time you think I should wait for NSW SS? If til tomorrow , I dont get any reply from them, should I call them ?


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello Bukhari
> 
> It has been exactly 4 weeks now and Iam waiting for any result from NSW. I sent them an email and hope to get some reply from them.
> 
> How much time you think I should wait for NSW SS? If til tomorrow , I dont get any reply from them, should I call them ?


mimran, you are waiting for your *result *right? They say the result is out in 3-4 weeks. So, I guess we both got to wait for a couple of more days.

Vijay.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello Bukhari
> 
> It has been exactly 4 weeks now and Iam waiting for any result from NSW. I sent them an email and hope to get some reply from them.
> 
> How much time you think I should wait for NSW SS? If til tomorrow , I dont get any reply from them, should I call them ?


I posted my documents and Pay order on 26th-Oct-2011 and the letter i got signed by NSW state was released from NSW on 23-Nov-2011, which itself is practically a month. and i guess it took it few days in postal delivery. I don't remember getting any email except the ones when they received my documents..
So yeah give it a day or two. if not arrived you better call the Manager Skilled migration (or Beth Bull [the project assistant] i guess she entertains queries)..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

bukhari said:


> I posted my documents and Pay order on 26th-Oct-2011 and the letter i got signed by NSW state was released from NSW on 23-Nov-2011, which itself is practically a month. and i guess it took it few days in postal delivery. I don't remember getting any email except the ones when they received my documents..
> So yeah give it a day or two. if not arrived you better call the Manager Skilled migration (or Beth Bull [the project assistant] i guess she entertains queries)..



Yes, I will wait for a day or two before giving them a call. Thanks


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> mimran, you are waiting for your *result *right? They say the result is out in 3-4 weeks. So, I guess we both got to wait for a couple of more days.
> 
> Vijay.



Yes I am waiting for result. It seems that due to Easter holiday, there has been some delay. You will get mail soon also.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

mimran said:


> Yes I am waiting for result. It seems that due to Easter holiday, there has been some delay. You will get mail soon also.


Friday is going to be my last day waiting. Got no acknowledgement yet. 

Mimran, you got anything? And did they respond to your emails. 

Wondering to mail them or call them. Which ones better?

Vijay.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mailing would mean further wait, call them and remember we are 4 and half hours ahead of IST


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> mailing would mean further wait, call them and remember we are 4 and half hours ahead of IST


Tried calling them since Friday but always reaches the answering machine. So I mailed them and got a reply that they will reply this week if they received the application.

That's what I wanted to know, you've received it or not.  I got to wait this week I guess.


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

*No ACk*

HI All,

My application was received on 25 but still no ACK.

What should i do?


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Could you clarify my doubt?

if I apply for NSW SS, can I work in both Canberra and Sydney or only Sydney is part of NSW ?

thanks in advance

Rgds
ind2aus


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

ind2aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you clarify my doubt?
> 
> ...


Canberra is part of ACT (Australian Capital Territory) and does not fall under NSW. So, you can't work there. To get ACT sponsorship, read following - Business Development - ACT Government Nomination Opportunities


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you very much friend

I would like to know that if we apply for Vic SS, they are asking us to show the Financial status (around 70k AUD ). 

How we can manage this?

It could be a great help.

Thanks in advance

Regrds
ind2aus


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on Jan 07 2013.Received a acknowledgement from courier ppl,but have not received any acknowledgement from NSW.When can we expect an acknowledgement saying that they received my application.Could anyone pls let me know


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anianitha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship on Jan 07 2013.Received a acknowledgement from courier ppl,but have not received any acknowledgement from NSW.When can we expect an acknowledgement saying that they received my application.Could anyone pls let me know


welcome to the Queue of waiting for an acknowledgment/approval from NSW!!

they are taking so LONNNNNNNNNNNG

10 weeks processing right now.

They are processing EARLY november applications.
I submitted my app Nov 20 and aus post confirmed its delivery on Nov 23.

For Jan applications expect to here back around at least MARCH

Give it at least 8 weeks after you mailed your application to CALL NSW and to hopefully speak with the person that is handling your application (slim chance).


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> welcome to the Queue of waiting for an acknowledgment/approval from NSW!!
> 
> they are taking so LONNNNNNNNNNNG
> 
> ...


Hi bubbe

Did Nsw officer told u that they r processing early November applications?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi bubbe
> 
> Did Nsw officer told u that they r processing early November applications?


yes


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> yes


This is odd because I'm oct 31st applicant then there is Rupinder Oct 29th applicant who is also waiting for result


----------



## anianitha (Jan 16, 2013)

oh is it ......So can i create an EOI account mean while?do u have any idea regarding that...or else after receiving an invitation from NSW only we need to proceed with EOI?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i already created my EOI before even submitting my NSW SS application! else how do you expect to receive your invitation???


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Wanted to bump this post since I didn't want to create a new one. I created my EOI on 13th(Aus date) and modified a small information regarding my studies, on 17th. Today, i.e., 19th of Dec, I've sent out the application and it is supposed to reach by Tuesday latest. That will be 24th and most offices are closed, but DIBP site(not able to get the link now) have their holidays from 26th. I'm not worried about them working on the documents, but really want to make sure that the package delivery has been received by them.


----------

